# Welding in the cave



## erwinosius (8. Mai 2010)

So.
Nachdem ich nun endlich umgezogen bin und ich endlich einen heißersehnten Raum habe um mich schweißtechnisch zu vergnügen, will ich euch die Bilder meiner ersten Aktion nicht vorenthalten.

Das Objekt mag manchen von euch vielleicht bekannt vorkommen. Es ist ein Rahmen von ZooControl. Dieser hatte am Unterrohr einen dicken Riss.













Also nichts wie ab in den Keller:








Da ich wie gesagt erst neuerdings umgezogen bin musste ich mich dort erst mal ein bisschen einrichten. 






Das Rad an die Wand, die Kisten in den Nebenraum. Dann kann man schon mal das Schweißgerät aufbauen und sich auf das Schweißen des Rahmens vorbereiten:






Noch schnell meinen Schweißeranzug angezogen:






Nachdem dann auch das Schweißgerät eingestellt






und der Schweißdraht bereitgelegt war (der für das nächste Projekt daneben wartet auch schon lange auf seinen Einsatz)







Konnte es endlich losgehen. Natürlich erst mal die Enden der Risse aufgebohrt und dann nach dem Saubermachen mal eine  Naht gezogen. Die wird dann gleich mit einer (Edel-) Stahldrahtbürste saubergemacht und dann schaut das ca so aus.











Tut mir leid wegen der schlechten Bildqualität. Aber die Lichtverhältnisse dort unten sind fast so miserabel wie meine Fotoskills. Werde versuchen noch ein paar bessere Bilder der Naht zu schießen.

Und ich weiß dass die Naht nicht gerade DER optische Leckerbissen ist, werde aber hoffentlich bis zum nächsten Projekt meinen Werktisch mit einen großen Schraubstock zum einspannen der Rahmen haben. Und dann werden auch die Nähte besser.....

Das wars dann fürs erste mal.
gruß
erwin


----------



## curry4king (8. Mai 2010)

macht es nicht sinn darüber zusätzlich noch ein blech einzubraten??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erwinosius (8. Mai 2010)

Da bin ich mir noch nicht so sicher darüber. Das Problem dabei ist dass ich vorher ja den Riss selbst trotzdem schweißen muss. Die Schweißnaht ist normal stabiler als das Grundmaterial. Wenn es reißt dann eh neben der Schweißnaht. Wenn ich jetzt ein Blech einbrate dann multipliziere ich die Schweißnaht ungefähr um einen Faktor 4. Außerdem habe ich dadurch eine erheblich größere Wärmeeinwirkung in den Rahmen. Da Alurahmen normal danach gebacken werden, ich aber nicht die Möglichkeit dazu habe, versuche ich zu viele Schweißnähte zu vermeiden. Funktioniert bei meinem eigenen Rahmen bisher sehr gut.

gruß
erwin


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (8. Mai 2010)

Vertraue dir da, bin mal gespannt was lÃ¤nger mitmacht, der Rahmen oder deine Arbeit! Sieht jedenfalls sehr sauber und "massiv" aus


----------



## luckygambler (12. Mai 2010)

erwinosius schrieb:


> Da Alurahmen normal danach gebacken werden, ich aber nicht die Möglichkeit dazu habe,



hast du keinen backofen? 
*lachmichwechey*


----------



## hst_trialer (12. Mai 2010)

oh man... ich würde auch gerne mal wieder schweißen. 

hast du die naht nach dem schweißen nochmal geglättet? ich vermisse ein bisschen das typisch schuppige Bild...

aber ein Blech würde ich trotzdem noch drüber setzen, dann aber halt nur an den seiten die zur rohrachse parallel verlaufen schweißen. jede quernaht ist natürlich das blanke risspotential.

ist das eigentlich dein eigenes schweißgerät? oder von arbeit?


----------



## erwinosius (12. Mai 2010)

> hast du keinen backofen?


Doch, aber da krieg ich nur Pizza bis 30cm Durchmesser rein.

@hst:
Bin nach dem Schweißen noch mal mit dem Brenner drüber gegangen und habe das ganze noch ein bisschen verlaufen lassen damitein besserer Anschluss zum Rohr vorhanden ist. Ist eine rein optische Sache und genauso stabil.
Ob mit oder ohne Versteifungen bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher was besser ist. Bei meinem Rahmen hält es soweit ohne, ich denke ZooControl wird uns bescheid sagen wenn es so nicht hält. Im Grunde müsste es jetzt ja wieder ein Stück drunter reißen. Bin mir über die bessere Variante noch nicht ganz im Klaren *g*

Ja das ist mein Schweißgerät. Ist mein größter Schatz. Ist echt super mit ACDC und sogar Pulsschweißfuntkion bis 180A. Mann gönnt sich ja sonst nix. ;-)
Ja schweißen an sich ist schon geil. Komm doch vorbei auf nem schönen gemütlichen Schweißabend *g*. Ich hol auch n Kasten Bier zur ruhigeren Handfürhung. (Das ist der einzige Einrichtungsgegenstand der in meiner Werkstatt noch wirklichfehlt).

gruß
erwin


----------



## erwinosius (7. November 2010)

SO hab jetzt ein neues Projekt. Was es wird kann sich vielleicht jeder mit ein wenig Fantasie vorstellen. Ist auch schon abgeklärt, das gute Stück wird in die Küche gehängt.
Erster Part davon ist schon in Arbeit:





Und ich suche immernoch ein altes HR.....

gruß
erwin


----------



## luckygambler (8. November 2010)

Mal so ne Frage. Was benötigt man um Stahl ordentlich zu schweissen.
Mein Kumpel aus der AStA-Werkstatt möchte n Antrag stellen. Was muss beachtet werden und welche Ausrüstung wird benötigt und was kostet das ganze. (neu vs. gebraucht)
Danke
Chris


----------



## erwinosius (8. November 2010)

Hallo Gambler,
also um Stahl zu schweiÃen brauchst du einfachsterhalber ein MAG SchweiÃgerÃ¤t. Kostenpunkt neu ca um die 1000â¬. Normalerweise sollte da dann auch ne Gasflasche,die erste Rolle SchweiÃdraht und ein SschweiÃschild dabei sein. LÃ¤ngerfristig sind dann VerschleiÃteile, Gas und Draht nachzukaufen.
Es gibt natÃ¼rlich noch andere Arten Stahl zu schweiÃen die aber erst einmal vernachlÃ¤ssigbar sind, da sie eher in spezielleren Anwendungen angewandt werden.

Soweit ein grober Ãberblick.

gruÃ
erwin


----------



## luckygambler (9. November 2010)

perfekt, MAG habe ich sogar shconmal gemacht.
hab mal sponatn bei ebay geschaut.
http://cgi.ebay.de/Flux-EcoLine-MIG...imwerker_Elektrowerkzeuge&hash=item1e5f8c1788
ist das jetzt besonders untauglich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erwinosius (9. November 2010)

Hm. ISt halt kein Markengerät. Also eher Baumarktqualität. Hab noch nie mit so nem Teil gearbeitet. Kommt halt auch drauf an wie viel und was du schweißen willst?!


----------



## erwinosius (11. November 2010)

Hab heute ein bisschen gebohrt und geschweißt. Man sieht jetzt schon was es werden soll.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Aber es ist noch lange nicht fertig.
Warte jetzt noch auf ein HR das mir der Jan vom Trialmarkt zur Verfügung stellt. Vielen Dank dafür schonmal im vorraus.
Und dann geht die Bastelei erst richtig los.

gruß
erwin


----------



## kamo-i (11. November 2010)

ich bin gespannt! ...mag alles was mit Licht-Kram zu tun hat. Aber.... Kannst nicht gleich LED-Zeugs verbauen? =)


----------



## hst_trialer (11. November 2010)

Ich würde sagen das wird ein Hähnchen-Grill!


----------



## erwinosius (11. November 2010)

Meine letzte LED-Lampe steht noch in der Ecke. Habe das mit dem LED Zeugs satt. Geht doch nichts über die gute Alte Glühbirne.


----------



## T8T (12. November 2010)

und wie wechselst du die Birne???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erwinosius (14. November 2010)

Rausdrehen???


----------



## T8T (14. November 2010)

sieht aus als wäre eine Platte direkt unter der Birne. Liegts am Winkel?


----------



## hst_trialer (15. November 2010)

erwinosius schrieb:


> Rausdrehen???



trocken! vollkommen zutreffend! und hammer lustig...


----------



## erwinosius (15. November 2010)

@t8t: nein. ist so. Aber die Fassung ist noch nicht fest. Wird erst noch im Rohr verklebt. Kommt dann noch ca 3cm höher. Aber erst wenns fertig verkabelt ist.

gruß
erwin


----------



## erwinosius (22. November 2010)

Update:
Nachdem ich netterweise vom Jan ein HR bekommen hab, und das nun endlich zerschnitten hab, nimmt das Ganze doch schon recht Form an. Leider ist das HR grün. Vielleicht kann ne Dose schwarzes Spray Abhilfe schaffen:
Aber seht selbst:


----------



## hst_trialer (22. November 2010)

ich will auch so einen trialmarkt aufkleber...

es wird wohl ne stehlampe


----------



## linus93 (22. November 2010)

bei mir steht der rahmen über der nachttischlampe


----------



## erwinosius (4. Dezember 2010)

Update:
Nachdem ich netterweise vom Jan ein HR bekommen hab, und das nun endlich zerschnitten hab, nimmt das Ganze doch schon recht Form an. Leider ist das HR grün. Vielleicht kann ne Dose schwarzes Spray Abhilfe schaffen:
Aber seht selbst:


----------



## kamo-i (4. Dezember 2010)

??? das gleiche haste doch schonma gepostet...


----------



## ahlberg (4. Dezember 2010)

schau mal 3 posts weiter oben erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (4. Dezember 2010)

trinkst du???

ist nicht gut beim schweißen... bzw nur in einem gesunden maß um die hand zu beruhigen


----------



## erwinosius (4. Dezember 2010)

Wollte nur mal eure Aufkersamkeit testen. 
Hat funktioniert. 
Updates gibt es demnächst. Warte nur noch drauf bis der Kleber fest ist. Und ich weiß noch nicht wie ich das HR fest kriege. Aber dann ist sie schon bald fertig.

Und ich trinke nicht. Obwohl man sagt dass beim wigsen 1 Bier nicht schadet damit man ne ruhigere Hand hat.


----------



## Monty98 (4. Dezember 2010)

erwinosius schrieb:


> beim wigsen ...



falls sich der Begriff bei Metaller/Schweißer durchgesetzt hat.. na dann gute Nacht


----------



## ecols (5. Dezember 2010)

erwin ist der beste Wigser den ich kenne!


----------



## erwinosius (5. Dezember 2010)

kennst ja nicht so viele...Also ich kenn einige die besser wigsen können als ich....


----------

